# In the barn today -



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just had to share - I trimmed hooves on everyone but my main buck, Donnie, today and while I was trimming I felt babies in Delight!! YAH!! She is due sometime between 6-8 weeks!! J-Nels Delight is bred to Rosasharn's TL Cauldron ... I am so stoked!!

But then I was also playing with the ducks and what not and got some super cute pics of them -


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Sooooo sweet.......love the first and second pic!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Seeing this makes me miss having my duck 

Yours are soooo cute!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Great pictures!!

Ours have just finally filled in from their molt. One of the Cayugas now has white spots all over her chest. My daughter has been calling her "Dot". She looks so funny!!


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

So pretty! My ducks are quacking crazy but I  them. I have Welsh Harlequins.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

To cute. Can't wait to see what Delight has for ya!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are gorgeous.......... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.... :greengrin:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So CUTE! Allison you sure are great with the camera!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Nah - just able to get pics if I hang out outside long enough. My camera is not "expensive" - it was only like 200 - but i really do like it alot


----------

